# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquarama 2009 planted tank competition (for AQ members)

## benny

Hi guys,

Here's the low down.

Aquarama 2009: 28-31 May 2009
Venue: Suntec City

*Competition schedule:*
24 Apr 2009: Team registration to AQ
30 Apr 2009: AQ team submission to Aquarama
25 May 2009: Benching in (1600 to 2100 hrs)
26 May 2009: Benching in (1000 to 2100 hrs)
27 May 2009: Judging
28 May 2009: 1st prize presentation (0900 to 1000 hrs)
30 May 2009: 2nd and 3rd prize presentation (1400 to 1600 hrs)
31 May 2009: Benching out (1900 to 2100 hrs)

Registration fee of S$100 will be sponsored by Aquarama + AQ.

*Prizes:*

1st prize: S$1000 cash + trophy
2nd prize: S$500 cash + trophy
3rd prize: S$300 cash + trophy

AQ teams can have 1 team leader plus 1 assistant. Total of 2 member per team maximum.

*Disqualification:*
1. Late for benching in
2. Tank not ready by 2100 hrs on 26 May 2009
3. Having more than 1 assistant during setting up
4. Water turning cloudy upon completion of display and death of livestock in tank (VERY IMPORTANT TO NOTE)

*Judging criteria:*
1. Overall appearance
2. Arrangement of plants
3. Plant compatibility
4. Use of media and decorative feature
5. Uniqueness
6. Selection of fishes

*Competition hardware:*
Each entry will be provided with the following at the venue:
1. Tank 100 cm X 50 cm X 50 cm
2. T5 lighting
3. External filter and pump
4. Chiller
5. CO2 set

All plants, livestock and decorations to be supplied by competitors.

Rules to be up next... watch this space...

Cheers,

----------


## benny

*Rules:*

01. All participants must fill in their details in the competition form. Payment will be sponsor by Aquarama + AQ

02. In the event of an overwhelming response, entries will be accepted base on selection process by the organisers. Successful and unsucessful will be notified within 3 weeks before the competition.

03. The organiser reserve the right to cancel, postpone, shorten or extend the competition due to any cause beyond the control of the organiser. In such cases, participants will be notified accordingly and the organiser shall not be liable for any loss sustained by the participants.

04. Participants are not allowed to remove any plants, livestock or equipment from the tank until the last day of the competition, unless prior approval has been obtained from the organiser.

05. The organiser shall not be held responsible for the loss or mortality or damage to the equipment due to natural causes or any unforeseen circumstances.

06. For the period of the competition, dead specimens will be removed immediately. Each entry will be provided with a 100 cm X 50 cm X 50 cm tank, filter, main pump, light, chilller and CO2 set. Participants are allowed to use optional equipment and filtering materials with prior approval from from the organiser.

07. Competition livestock, plants and equipment must be brought to Suntec Singapore, Hall 601-603 on 25 May 2009 onwards. Judging will take place on 27 May 2009 from 1300 hrs. No participant are allowed to enter the hall during judging.

08. All participants are to collect their plants, livestock and equipment on 31 May 2009 between 1900 to 2100 hrs. Competition plants, livestock and equipment not collected after the specified date and time will become the property of the organiser.

09. Reputable local and foreign judges have been invited to judge the competition. The decision of the judges are final and no disputes will be entertained.

10. Closing date for AQ submission is 2359 hrs on 24 Apr 2009. Late entries and on site registration will not be acccepted.


11. Official letter of participation (issued by AQ) will have to be presented during benching in.

12. All entries must be legal specimens, certified by the authority of the country of origin. Overseas entries must meet the import/export requirements set by CITES.

13. The organiser shall arrange for an official photographer during the competition. The organiser reserves the right to all official photographs taken during the competition and exhibition period and their subsequent use for publication or otherwise.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Registration form can be found here..

http://www.aquarama.com.sg/planted-form.pdf

Cheers,

----------


## Shadow

> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's the low down.
> 
> Aquarama 2009: 28-31 May 2009
> Venue: Suntec City
> 
> *Competition schedule:*
> 24 Apr 2009: Team registration to AQ
> ...


I think is should be May not April

----------


## StanChung

Should be-
Competition schedule:
24 Apr 2009: Team registration to AQ
30 Apr 2009: AQ team submission to Aquarama
25 May 2009: Benching in (1600 to 2100 hrs)
26 May 2009: Benching in (1000 to 2100 hrs)
27 May 2009: Judging
28 May 2009: 1st prize presentation (0900 to 1000 hrs)
30 May 2009: 2nd and 3rd prize presentation (1400 to 1600 hrs)
31 May 2009: Benching out (1900 to 2100 hrs)

----------


## benny

Yup. Should be May. Thanks for pointing that out.

Team A confirmed : Shadow + William Ng

Only 3 slots left. Those interested please submit form to me. Otherwise it's a no go. 

Sponsorship for plants and decoration being finalised at the moment. Watch for details.

Cheers,

----------


## StanChung

C'mon, what are you guys waiting for? The excitement of lugging 25KG of holland sand? The bated breath as you release the fishes into the tank? [please don't die...]
The agony of airconless environment for two setup days?  :Grin: 
Join the Aquarama 2009 contest! It's loads of fun!

----------


## RogerGoh

hi benny.. i dont know how to send *you* the registration form. so i just paste here.

RogerGoh(registration form) sm.jpg

best regards.
RogerGoh (98386012)

----------


## benny

Team A confirmed : Shadow + William Ng
Team B confirmed : Roger Goh + assistant.

Only 2 slots left. Those interested please submit form to me via PM or email. Otherwise it's a no go. 

Cheers,

----------


## williamng

> C'mon, what are you guys waiting for? The excitement of lugging 25KG of holland sand? The bated breath as you release the fishes into the tank? [please don't die...]
> The agony of airconless environment for two setup days? 
> Join the Aquarama 2009 contest! It's loads of fun!


Stan! You are just discouraging people from coming..Hahaha! Opps, I forgot about the 25kg sand thing..Dig from Suntec City's garden..Hahaha!  :Laughing:

----------


## StanChung

:Blah: , make sure you got trolley and iced drinks.  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

No Aircon during setup? not to mention wood, rock fishes and plants.

by the way does the scaping start on 25 May 2009: Benching in (1600 to 2100 hrs)?
during the time are we allowed to go out? for example not enough sand and need to go out to midori to buy some?

----------


## StanChung

The two days of bench-in
25 May 2009: Benching in (1600 to 2100 hrs)
26 May 2009: Benching in (1000 to 2100 hrs), 
you can walk in and out freely to get whatever. You can even come on 26th to bench in.

----------


## Shadow

Good, so practicaly 2 days of scaping

----------


## williamng

Hehe! So we know where to get our stuff.

----------


## benny

Ok guys. We are please to announce that Biotope Aquarium will be sponsoring S$50 for each team.

Each team will be give a S$50 cash voucher when they go to Biotope Aquarium to purchase plants, livestock or decorations. This voucher is redeemable only on the next visit after the contest is over. There is no restriction on what the voucher can be used for or by whom. However, the voucher must be utilized by 31 August 2009.

If the team did not turn up for the competition, the voucher will become invalid. Hence the reason why it can only be utilized after the contest.

Contestants just need to identify themselves to the management of the store when they are planning their order for collection for the competition.

AQ would like to take the opportunity to thank Biotope Aquarium, especially Mr. Thio, for their dedication and support for the planted aquarium scene in the local community.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

I will be submitting the forms tomorrow. Last call for entries before I finish up the submission details.

Cheers,

----------


## williamng

> Ok guys. We are please to announce that Biotope Aquarium will be sponsoring S$50 for each team.
> 
> Each team will be give a S$50 cash voucher when they go to Biotope Aquarium to purchase plants, livestock or decorations. This voucher is redeemable only on the next visit after the contest is over. There is no restriction on what the voucher can be used for or by whom. However, the voucher must be utilized by 31 August 2009.
> 
> If the team did not turn up for the competition, the voucher will become invalid. Hence the reason why it can only be utilized after the contest.
> 
> Contestants just need to identify themselves to the management of the store when they are planning their order for collection for the competition.
> 
> AQ would like to take the opportunity to thank Biotope Aquarium, especially Mr. Thio, for their dedication and support for the planted aquarium scene in the local community.
> ...


 :Opps: I dont have anymore not to buy from Biotope now.. :Grin:  Just kidding.

----------


## fireblade

who has registered?
the competition is this week!! so excited for you guys! hope I can go down to have a look...

----------


## williamng

Robert and myself are there today. Super tired. We forgot 2 important things Stan mention. Trolley and ice-drinks. If we do this every week, I think both of us will be as fit as construction workers. Struggling to carry 40-50kg of sand, rocks and other stuff. 

I have not met Roger but I guess his tank is beside ours.

----------


## celticfish

For drink, I recommend "ANG GOO!!!" (Red Bull) 
So sould we call you guys team "AQ Team Red"?!?  :Laughing: 

All the best for the competition!

----------


## illumnae

i ran into benny and another fellow forumer last night at C328 shopping for materials for the competition. All the best everyone who's taking part! Hope you bring back prizes!

----------


## Jimmy

Sian, can't make it for this weekend. damn...  :Sad: 

All the best to those taking part.

----------


## benny

Good luck to all taking part! Looking forward to seeing your creation on Thursday!

Cheers,

----------


## Shadow

> i ran into benny and another fellow forumer last night at C328 shopping for materials for the competition. All the best everyone who's taking part! Hope you bring back prizes!


you are also participate? which tank number? I didn't remember seeing you there  :Razz:

----------


## barmby

All the best to Shadow, William, Roger and his friend. I must say I feel good seeing their tanks. Shadow & William appear the strongest challenger to Colourful Aquarium. They've got some really expensive plants.

----------


## Shadow

plants wise can't win again Colorful. Richard have plenty of plant to choose from in his shop  :Razz: . All of us are in disadvantage on that manner  :Opps: 

Anyway it has been fun and tiring event. Especially 1st day when we have to carry don't know how many Kg of rocks and more than 60Kg of lapis sand without trolley  :Exasperated: . OK trolley part is our fault  :Razz: . There is no air conditioner in the hall and it is so hot like in sauna room. Lucky second days was raining  :Grin: 

In my personal opinion, the organizer is screw up. Was written in the entry form that tank size is 100x50x50cm and T5 lighting but when we came there the tank size is 88x45x61cm with only 2x36W PL light. Why bother giving us CO2 set if the plan is for low tech tank? The filter flow also too low 500 l/h, my 2ft tank have stronger flow  :Razz: . There is no timer on the light and the organizer does not bother to turn it off at night  :Exasperated: . Lastly no solenoid on CO2 set. Hopefully my fauna not die from too much CO2  :Opps:

----------


## illumnae

> you are also participate? which tank number? I didn't remember seeing you there


Haha no, I was at C328 buying zebra otos and stuff and ran into people there  :Smile:

----------


## mywish4fish

good luck guys. hope to see your tank win when at the show ..

----------


## genes

News flash!

Planted tank competition results are out. Tank number 7, 2 and 6 are 1st, 2nd and 3rd place respectively. For those who participated, congrats! But don't ask me who the tanks belong to. I have yet to see them yet. Will only get to see them tomorrow.

----------


## benny

Looks like our team members have have landed in the top positions....

Cheers,

----------


## StanChung

Aha- 1st and 3rd I presume.  :Grin:

----------


## genes

We have 2 teams from AQ right? And both won! Wohoo!

----------


## illumnae

congrats to the winners!

----------


## williamng

Wow! News spread so fast.. :Laughing: 

Tank 7 and 6 are from AQ. Tank 2 is Richard from Colorful. 

For Robert and myself, our plants are not really expensive other than the bolbitis. LOL. We tore and bring all the useable plants from our IAPLC 09 tank. Then order some hardy plants from Biotope aquarium. 

Richard plants are unlimited. He got lots of ferns tied on driftwood, bolbitis, moss and others. 

We use a lot of sand and hardscape so that we have lesser space for plants. Basically, this is really enjoyable despite it is so so tiring. We have to carry around 60-70kg of sand and stones without trolley [Error 1]  :Exasperated: . Next, the hot and stuffy room is making us sweat like mad. We forgot our ice-drinks too [Error 2]  :Exasperated: . 

When we saw the tank, it is filled with 50% water  :Exasperated: . We spent some effort draining the water. After that, the taller tank than usual tank gave us problem and we have to add a lot of sand. 

After that, we have problem with insufficient lightings  :Boo: . Even Richard is complaining. After I complain to the organiser, they agree to give us another 2 x 36W PL. 

Overall, it is great as we can see and learn from one another. Great experience!  :Well done:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## RogerGoh

It was a wonderful experience indeed. haha. i was the last one to reach and see everyone almost completing and i must really give it to William and Robert's hard effort. never stop attitude in doing their tank..
But however, still made it in time still.. i take this chance to thank everyone out there that has given me so much support. Especially to Benny for helping me out to get last minute stuffs etc. my assistant friend that is there for me. Comments and Complains hahaha. All the best the winners. we did AQ proud!

Best regards
RogerGoh

----------


## williamng

> It was a wonderful experience indeed. haha. i was the last one to reach and see everyone almost completing and i must really give it to William and Robert's hard effort. never stop attitude in doing their tank..
> But however, still made it in time still.. i take this chance to thank everyone out there that has given me so much support. Especially to Benny for helping me out to get last minute stuffs etc. my assistant friend that is there for me. Comments and Complains hahaha. All the best the winners. we did AQ proud!
> 
> Best regards
> RogerGoh



Roger

Your iwagumi looks great! The tall tank screw your scape up..Hahaha! You remember the lady organiser we are always complaining to? She still remember us. Better watch out..Especially me [Complain too much]  :Grin:  

Are you going to leave your gravel there? What about fish?

----------


## benny

Congrats to both teams for landing the 1st and 3rd price!

Roger, if you are not going to keep the 3 bags of black dennerle gravel, you might want to arrange to give it away. I'm sure a lot of members will go and help you clear away. Livestock can ask to robert/william to help you clear out.

Cheers,

----------


## RogerGoh

i am open for everyone to clear my tank lol except rocks which i am returning it to mainland fish farm. it is all new inside. around 35 cardinal tetras, dennerle black quartz sand and gex one too and all the plants including hc,grosso,tennelus, hg.. ahaha.

lol.. the woman remembered us.. hehe.. all dimension wrong and given wrong equipment.. haiz.. if lower abit can look nicer.. i also cant get enough gravel by then. *Thanks* to benny, at least i still can get 3 packets. if not, 1 also dont have.. finally.. next time william, *please* call me. i can help *you* transport *your* stuffs and i got trolley also.. *you* dont get 1st sure waste effort but nevertheless, *you* got it! haha.

Cheers!!

RogerGoh

----------


## celticfish

Now worries about the hot sweaty environment you had to setup and the "errors".
You guys are now veterans who were baptized in "fire"!

Well done guys!!!  :Well done:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy: 

BTW which tank is red team "Ang Goo"?  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

Congrats guys!! :Smile:

----------


## TKS7011

Well done and congratulations guys! Can't wait to view the tanks !!

----------


## Shadow

First of all we should thanks Benny for his help persuade the Organizer for late entry. Without his help we wont be able to enter the competition. By the time I heard about Aquarama planted tank competition and post thread at AQ, entry submission is already over  :Opps: . I hope next time the organizer will do more effort in advertizing their event  :Razz: 

Once you guys see the tank feel free to critics, we can't improve our self without critics from others  :Grin: .

----------


## coryfav

Congratulations to the winners!  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## aquanatix

Congratulations to our AQ guys,will be heading down to take a look later or tomorrow...
Hope I'm not too late as judging is already over and we're left with prize presentations?

----------


## barmby

Did you watch Troy ?

" Is there no one else ?! "

I mean AQ forumers win it again....

Congratulations to William, Robert, and Roger!

----------


## illumnae

Is aquarama open to the public for viewing already? I was holding off till Saturday to go because I thought I couldn't enter

----------


## wynx

> Did you watch Troy ?
> 
> " Is there no one else ?! "
> 
> I mean AQ forumers win it again....
> 
> Congratulations to William, Robert, and Roger!


Colin,

Were you there? Didn't get to see you. Anyway, good job guys!

----------


## nature beauty

Well Done To the WinnerS :Grin: !!!!

Had to say you guy done a good job! was there looking when you guys are scaping the tank can almost tell that the 2 set up is different from the rest!

Cheer!

----------


## aquanatix

> Is aquarama open to the public for viewing already? I was holding off till Saturday to go because I thought I couldn't enter


Same here...had no idea on exact opening dates available for public till i checked here : http://www.aquarama.com.sg/exhibition9.html
Guess i'll just have to wait till the weekend? :Crying:

----------


## williamng

> First of all we should thanks Benny for his help persuade the Organizer for late entry. Without his help we wont be able to enter the competition. By the time I heard about Aquarama planted tank competition and post thread at AQ, entry submission is already over . I hope next time the organizer will do more effort in advertizing their event 
> 
> Once you guys see the tank feel free to critics, we can't improve our self without critics from others .


Yes

Thanks to Benny for helping us register for the competition. 
Thanks to Biotope aquarium for stocking up nice rocks
Thanks to NA for the nice redmoor wood. Looks ok to us but Stan hate them.. :Laughing: 

Feel free to give us some critics.  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

thanks to colorfull for lapis sand .... it the only shop nearby that have stock  :Laughing:

----------


## williamng

> thanks to colorfull for lapis sand .... it the only shop nearby that have stock


Ops... :Embarassed:  Lucky you remember.

----------


## RogerGoh

i wonder how is the tanks doing now over at aquarama? William and Robert did you guys went to see? anything with my tank? water still cloudy?

Best regards
Roger

----------


## williamng

> i wonder how is the tanks doing now over at aquarama? William and Robert did you guys went to see? anything with my tank? water still cloudy?
> 
> Best regards
> Roger


Hi Roger

No problem with your tank. Water has started to clear up but still slightly cloudy. I think those trade visitors will understand. When exhibition is open to public, I think water will be clear. However, water from the filter outlet is splashing onto your side wall as your water level is too low. So far, your fish still look pretty healthy

----------


## RogerGoh

hmm.. thats good to hear.. i wonder if i can still be able to top up more water tomorrow or something? i scare by the time open to public, my water run really ridiculously low already. haha. how come William your team get the prize today and not saturday together with us. shouldnt it be like that? you guys going this Saturday again?

Best regards
Roger

----------


## williamng

Hi

I dont think you can top up any water as I think they kept the water hose already. As for the prize, I don't know what is the arrangement but I guess there are too many winners so they split up. 

Today, they give out the 1st prize for 7 categories [Betta, arrowana, planted tank, chilids, marine, discuss etc......] I think rest of the prize will be on Sat. Richard is at Aquarama today. I think most trade visitors will be there everyday.

Robert and myself might be there on sat as we are expecting some friends. Probably have lunch or something. Still unsure now. 

Aquamarin is a nice booth to visit.  :Grin:

----------


## mywish4fish

Congratulations !! can;t wait to see the winning tanks this weeked.

----------


## barmby

On the other hand, it is miserable to see few participants take part although the winning tanks were good. Other than that..the level of competition or the playing field is not strong. As a purist, I hope to see all tanks display like the top 3. If it is a league table, the top 3 simply pull away from the rest. Poles apart ? Yes... IMO

----------


## StanChung

I think the competition can be much better if the organiser listened to the contestants.

From a judging POV, some of the criteria is odd. Like 10/100 goes for any interesting feature like plants tied on coconut shell. ???

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi
> 
> 
> Aquamarin is a nice booth to visit.


 
i agree totally with you. :Grin:  I couldn't take my eyes of her... :Grin: 

was there today. Met up with Benny, Roger, Eman and a few others whom I didn't get to intro myself. :Smile:

----------


## RogerGoh

> I think the competition can be much better if the organiser listened to the contestants.
> 
> From a judging POV, some of the criteria is odd. Like 10/100 goes for any interesting feature like plants tied on coconut shell. ???


lol.. hmm.. who was that haha.

----------


## Shadow

who come up with the criteria?

----------


## BFG

Guys, relax a bit. This is part and parcel of competition. If you have a stunning scape, I believe the criteria doesn't affect the total point tabulation.To those who didn't finish in the top 3, don't give up. You have 2 more years until the next Aquarama exhibition. Who knows, the next winner might come from this year participant. Practice makes perfect so take your time and find your dream scape!


 :Smile:

----------


## williamng

> lol.. hmm.. who was that haha.


No wonder Richard bring all his Gujing plant [Secret weapon]. As I am telling Robert, some plants not allowed by IAPLC might become "exotic plants"?

----------


## williamng

> i agree totally with you. I couldn't take my eyes of her...
> 
> was there today. Met up with Benny, Roger, Eman and a few others whom I didn't get to intro myself.


Wasted I am not there yesterday. Else both of us can bring a chair each and sit at Aquamarin.. :Laughing:

----------


## beetroot

congratulations to Robert, William, Roger and friend!
can't wait to see your tanks tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## juggler

Congrats William and Robert. It was a pleasure to meet you both on the first day.  :Smile:

----------


## williamng

> Congrats William and Robert. It was a pleasure to meet you both on the first day.


Hi Koah Fong

Nice to meet up with you too. It is really great to meet up some of the AQ guys.

----------


## Shadow

nice to meet you too. Did you happen to be food poisoning after eating the chicken rice?  :Opps:

----------


## StanChung

I think I'm the only unlucky one who puked his lunch.  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

must be the cofee  :Laughing:

----------


## williamng

Probably it is something you ate last night or in the morning.  :Sad: .

----------


## uklau

Congratulations, guys!

Too bad I couldn't make it to Aquarama this year  :Crying: .

----------


## williamng

At last, manage to bench out in 2 hours. This time more relax thanks to the trolley and pails from Thio and Vincent. Without them, it is going to be much tiring. 

Thanks to Roger for buying us some nice cold drinks.

 :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

thanks Roger for driving me home  :Grin:

----------


## williamng

Roger is still a young chap in his early 20s. Pretty promising. Still got a lot of time to improve his aquascaping. Haha!

----------


## barmby

Agree. Roger. Don't give up!

----------


## Shadow

he is not giving up, he just simply moving house. Once settle should start again  :Grin:

----------


## barmby

His tank is inspirational.



And the shirt is smart or is he, isn't it ?

----------


## stonespot

I should give a good thanks to stanley on the advice on my used cabinet. Just got 4 pieces of wood to support that ocean free cabinet from fi5hkiller. Why? My new 2ft tank from gumtree weights 40kg alone without water. Wanna see.. You have to wait at least 1 more week.

----------


## williamng

> His tank is inspirational.
> 
> 
> 
> And the shirt is smart or is he, isn't it ?


Pretty knowlegeable and a very interractive workshop. I given some suggestion to Stan.

As for the "smart" part, I cannot comment but I dont mind seeing the Aquamarin babe in your next workshop.  :Razz: . You know what to do Stan.  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

too bad can't make it in time

----------


## StanChung

haha, thanks for your support guys. 

PS: Next time I'll ask to hire some 'distraction' for better attendance.  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

exactly, need sexy girl as your assistance  :Laughing:

----------


## StanChung

Need to do some advertising of sexy girl as well. Planted Tank Talk by Stan Chung with sexy assistant.  :Laughing:

----------

